

Superhot game - jbardnz
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/375798653/superhot

======
rttlesnke
I think I've seen a similar mechanic in the critically acclaimed side-scroller
_Braid_ [1]. There's a world called "Time and Place" where the flow of time is
tied to the player's horizontal position. Going right and left takes you
forward and backward in time respectively, and standing pauses it. Amazing
game, really.

Also, a new game from the creator (Jonathan Blow) is scheduled to release this
year, _The Witness_ [2].

[1] [http://braid-game.com/](http://braid-game.com/)

[2] [http://the-witness.net/](http://the-witness.net/)

~~~
aidos
I got Braid after watching the movie Indie Game. I don't ever really play
games anymore but I really enjoyed it.

The mechanic in Braid is clever in a bunch of ways. The key idea is that you
can reverse time, so you never totally die. As the game advances things start
being tied to the movement of time in strange ways. Sometimes not everything
though - so you can (and need to) craft convergences of certain objects in
order to solve various puzzles.

I'd highly recommend it.

~~~
brusch64
I was not so thrilled when playing Braid. First of all I really liked the idea
- but after some levels it got cumbersome. Some of the events can not be
rolled back totally - so you have some annoying levels, where you have to
start from the beginning (at least this is my foggy memory).

The story was absolutely cheesy - I simply lost interest in it. Which is not
really something unusual, because I am not a gamer at all.

~~~
level
The story was only cheesy if you took it at face value.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_(video_game)#Plot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_\(video_game\)#Plot)

~~~
qbrass
You can say that about any story.

------
VonGuard
As usual, I've played this one in the IGF. Great game that has that super
addictive "one more try" feeling to it. It probably took my about 100 tries to
complete the demo level, so it's kinda like Super Meat Boy in that regard. But
the difficulty is why it's fun, and the quick loop of dying and trying again
works well in an FPS. Recommended and thumbs-up'd.

This is a different game than you probably think it is. It's much more like
the embodiment of the Matrix than Braid-like.

------
erikb
Yes, it looks like a great mechanic and I really love to see that mechanic
happen. But I believe that FPS don't live from such a mechanic alone. The
atmosphere and the balanced, interesting set of weapons is what makes the game
or not. Sadly the video does not show much about that area of the game so it's
hard to say if it will be super hot or not.

~~~
pixelcort
One could argue the same thing about Portal, but it was quite successful.

~~~
4ndr3vv
Have you actually played Portal? The game is dripping with atmosphere. In
fact, I would say it is completely the antithesis of your argument: there is
far more to it than just an interesting game mechanic.

~~~
mercer
I remember playing Portal without knowing anything about it. The game
mechanics drew me in at first, but my interest waned as it got more difficult,
because much as I like puzzle elements, I'm not a hardcore fan.

And just at that point the story took some turns and I was hooked. Amazing
game, and I can't imagine the amount of tweaking involved to get the balance
just right.

------
edanm
Apparently, I missed the excitement of this when it first rolled around. This
is the first time I'm seeing this.

I backed them, and I don't often back things. I also don't often play computer
games.

I think the comparisons to Braid are great - Braid is one of the rare Computer
Games I actually _did_ play and really, really love. I think this has a chance
of being a puzzle game with similar levels of awesomeness, if done right.

I'm also _amazingly_ impressed by the prototype that was built in 7 days. I'm
not a game dev or close to it, but I'm very surprised by what they managed to
get done in such a small amount of time.

~~~
cLeEOGPw
From technical stand point, I agree. Pretty good result for 7 day work. But as
a game, it feels like you gonna play it 1 time and forget about it. If you
feel it's worth the money for essentially hour of entertainment with gimmick,
good. Otherwise there are much better choices.

------
Qiasfah
The demo is nice, but it will probably be relegated to a single player
experience.

How could they implement co-op or online multiplayer?

These features turn a game from something that you play once or twice for a
few hours into something you keep coming back to.

~~~
VMG
If either player moves, the game moves -- players must coordinate

~~~
loceng
This would be amazing team play. It's bringing back memories of when I played
in a top Quake clan when I was a teenager. You could practice and coordinate
certain runs, some members sacrificing themselves to capture the flag -
however with this the level of complexity and timing actually sounds fun and
challenging enough that I'd be interested in starting to game again.

------
jhuckestein
I recently played this game at an indie games festival in Berlin.

I'm embarrassed to admit, I didn't realize that the time only moves when I
move. It was difficult, but I still managed to beat all levels. I'm curious to
see what level design they come up with that utilizes their game mechanic.

------
Kiro
Cool idea but I think there's much more you can do with the concept. Now it
just seems to be about dodging bullets but I may be wrong. I also don't think
the name is that fitting but those things tend to grow on you.

~~~
a-nikolaev
Not only dodging bullets, they also have this:
[http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/198537-1/One-bullet-
left.gif](http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/198537-1/One-bullet-left.gif)

I think, this game could make sense if player's arms (and preferably the whole
body), were simulated biomechanically correct (at least to some extent) so you
had to move your guns and your body efficiently saving milliseconds for doing
stuff like in [2] (This is a screenshot from the movie Equilibrium. I'm not a
fan if the movie, but the "novelty" of Superhot could be justified only in a
combat like that). But such game would probably require very strange controls,
making it completely unplayable for most of its target audience.

[2]
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dDg50vH76yU/TjSbzw9G-TI/AAAAAAAABP...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dDg50vH76yU/TjSbzw9G-TI/AAAAAAAABP0/wHFfZhCeiaY/s1600/equilibrium1.jpg)

~~~
ygra
QWOP as an FPS?

~~~
a-nikolaev
Don't know. I tried to play QWOP and did not like the controls at all. I
tought about something more streamlined, but it's hard to say exactly what
would be good controls. Maybe, you can select the target by clicking, and the
player's ragdoll finds the most efficient way to target that enemy.. As simple
as that but, you still have to think about the mechanics of the body, and use
your momentum efficiently.

------
chrisBob
I don't see a mention of the platform they are targeting anywhere on the
kickstarter page. I would donate money if I thought there would be an iOS
version, but I am guessing that no mention = windows.

~~~
phpnode
from the first paragraph on that page: "PC/Mac/Linux."

~~~
shutupalready
I think there's something to be said about "headline blindness" (like "ad
blindness").

I also came here to ask what platforms were supported, and I read the entire
article and watched the entire video. I even searched the page for the word
"platform". And still missed it.

If the information is important, it needs to be mentioned in the body text.
Putting it in the headline, or in all caps, or in a big box at the top of the
page actually makes it invisible to some people.

------
xenophonf
Amazing. I didn't realize it until just now, but this is exactly how I wanted
the Star Wars Jedi Knight series to work.

~~~
mercer
Damn, now I'm wishing for a remake of the original Jedi Knight with this
mechanic as an integral part of it. Not only because it was by far my favorite
game in the series, but also because Jedi Knight always felt like more than
'just' an FPS; it had a lot of puzzle elements in it.

I also would like to one day create my own level. I tried doing this for Jedi
Knight, but the Unreal Engine-style negative-space engine and the incredibly
buggy (community-created?) editor foiled my attempts :-(.

------
sunseb
I felt like Neo from The Matrix ! :-)

------
destroyewski
it has the aesthetics of a raw edgy antichamber, albeit completely different
game mechanics, it definitely looks like fun, secondly i am a sucker for indie
games and their unusual approaches, and with an oculus this will probably be
the bomb.

------
thekylemontag
Very very cool game. Seems like it has a lot of cool puzzle opportunities.

------
hofstee
Hasn't this been on Greenlight for a while now?

------
shangxiao
Cue John Woo inspired gameplay (ala Max Payne) ;)

------
finalight
looks like a failure to me based on the fund pledge

~~~
dktbs
Why does it look like a failure? As far as I can tell, the kickstarter began
this morning at 7AM EST, and it has been pledged $10k in the past 2 hours it
has been open. It doesn't necessarily mean it will reach its $100k goal, but I
don't see how it looks like a failure already.

~~~
alttab
I think its a neat concept that definitely has legs. That said, all of the
things they were going to do with the $100k makes me feel like these guys
don't know what things cost.

------
metronius
I was considering backing but for me its pity that game is not for
Mobile(Android tablet). I dont play games on PC (except Portal ;) )

